
Is HTTPS required for local network server to server communication - chupa-chups
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/227020/is-https-required-for-local-network-server-to-server-communication
======
demosito666
The factor missed in that post as a con to https is that it can be a bitch to
debug. With http you sometimes can pinpoint the issue by just running tcpdump
(which btw happened last week at my work). When a major incident is ongoing,
every minute counts and fighting with https can significantly slow engineers
down.

